# HDMI to HDMI? Where is my media paradise?



## 2bold (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi everybody!

Broke down and bought myself Toshiba 55G310U LCD TV. My youngest other TV being ten years young I figured it was time! Usually I view my media on my PC. MS Windows XP, SP3 (3GB RAM, 1TB HD), with FF 5.0 as my browser. I watch HULU, YouTube, SurfTheChannel, etc. No cable, no dish, no netflicks, or directv.

My idea of paradise was that I would be able to watch some vlc format movies, and watch content from HULU, YouTube, SurfTheChannel, etc.
on this new Toshiba. My video card is a ATI Radeon HD 4300/4500 series with 1GB and a *HDMI* port.

So in pursuit of my fantasy I bought a brand new 25' *HDMI* cable and plugged the ATI card *HDMI* port to the Toshisba TV *HDMI* port and then my limitations halted my progress. So far I have gotten nothing other than my desktop image to appear on the Toshiba. 

Please be so kind as to give step by step instructions If you have a solution. Geek Squad visit is not an option, because I live in a remote area their triple trip charges would make their assistance rival my TV purchase!

Thanks in advance!

ray:


----------

